# Rhinox 2000 Diffuser



## Rob Steer (23 Feb 2008)

I have recently aquired a RHINOX 2000 Diffuser and installed it today. However I have noticed that the Co2 is not diffusing consistantly accross the ceramic plate! . I was wondering if I have a duff diffuser? Should I be concerned that the bubbles aren't diffusing as they should? My bubble rate is 30 per min and the diffuser is in an area of good flow.

Any help would be appreciated

Regards
Rob


----------



## Net_fisher2 (23 Feb 2008)

Hey Rob,
Any pics of the new tank yet?  

I should get my 1000 in the post Monday, you could try that on your system.
As a process of elimination...
Will not need it till the weekend, Greenline should be delivering Friday!

Net_fisher2


----------



## Rob Steer (23 Feb 2008)

Thanks mate, that will be ideal, I'm hoping it's not a duffer....


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Feb 2008)

I've got a 5000 that's the same.  It's not a problem as the bubbles are still tiny and diffusing far better than they did with the other diffuser I used.  You might want to clean it a couple of times and see if that helps, but if the CO2 bubbles are tiny and being blown all around the tank then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## nry (24 Feb 2008)

Tends to relate to pressure/CO2 flow rate does it not?  bpm is specific to your bubble counter, but I am guessing if you turn the bpm right up you will see bubbles over most of the Rhinox surface.  I ran 60bpm on a Rhinox 1000 and rarely had more than 2-3 bubble streams coming off the ceramic surface.

Providing the CO2 ppm reaches your desired levels I wouldn't worry - I think George Farmer has suggested the really expensive diffusers (e.g. ADA) tend to give a more even bubble dispersal from the diffuser, perhaps due to better quality ceramics on the disk.


----------



## Rob Steer (24 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the advice Ed. I will give it another clean today and see if it improves the distribution.

Rob


----------



## Rob Steer (24 Feb 2008)

nry,

Thanks. I did try increasing the bubble rate to over a bubble per second which did have an effect on the number of streams dispersing from the plate, but that seemed to me to be a waste of Co2. I'm going to relocate the diffuser directly underneath the filter intake to maximise absorption and dispersal of the bubbles.

Rob


----------



## George Farmer (24 Feb 2008)

As suggested, it's almost down to pure luck with the budget glass diffusers.  But if the bubbles are small enough and are getting distributed around the water column, then it doesn't matter where they come from.

I have Rhinox 1000, 2000 and 5000 in three tanks now.  All work great, but none have microbubbles over the entire surface.  Recently I've positioned them underneath my filter inlet.  This works great too and puts less emphasis on bubble distribution.


----------



## JamesC (24 Feb 2008)

Sometimes I have found the rhinox diffusers let all the bubbles through in one place tending to create larger bubbles that don't dissolve very well and just shoot to the surface. The way I cured this problem to create an evenly spread fine mist is to actually gently scrape the surface of the diffuser all over. This goes totally against what is suggested but I find it works well. I wouldn't do it with an ADA one but a relatively cheap Rhinox is in my view OK to do.

James


----------



## Rob Steer (27 Feb 2008)

Thanks Guys,

I moved the diffuser directly underneath my filter intake and have since had superb results  . Thanks again for your replies.

Rob


----------

